# A9579 rejection from medicare



## denamfailla (Apr 10, 2012)

I just posted about the Gallium being rejected but it's the A9579 that's being rejected only by medicare. So the isotope is an unspecified code. Does anyone know more or any information about this? or having any issues either? please help!!

thanks!


----------



## lnbryant (Apr 12, 2012)

I worked in a cardiology practice and we would have to bill A95XX (sorry can't remember the exact code) for Cardiolite for a nuclear stress test. Medicare required us to put "INVOICE ON FILE" on the claim form before they would pay. It goes in box 19 (I think) it's the comments box just above diagnosis codes. I think this will do the trick.


----------

